
How do you build sales for service-type startup? - alexeysemeney
Hi, me and my co-founder run a software dev platform. It&#x27;s a scalable business model, but the core is a service. The majority of high-end sales folks I&#x27;ve talked to (who sell SaaS for $50M - $100M per year) said we should focus on outbound sales + make our clients talk about us. How would you build sales for that type of business? Should we do some content marketing too or PR?
======
rifdelight
+1

~~~
alexeysemeney
thanks!

